# what are your favourite, go to combos, kicks in particular?



## martial sparrer (Apr 3, 2013)

the kicking that I know is from a karate background, I am going to be doing some muay thai soon so I am wondering how it will be different from karate thanks


----------



## steve93 (May 21, 2013)

Hi Martial Sparrer. Not sure if any of this will help but here goes.

Muay Thai kicks are intended to chop a lot more than karate kicks. For example right low roundhouse is intended to chop down on your opponents front leg with the purpose of disabling it. Much the same with rib kicks, they are intended to be very powerful kicks. 

Front kicks in Muay Thai have a couple of uses, one is to keep your opponent at bay, and to put them away when they get close. The other is a striking front kick, such as a head kick. 

To be honest kicks such as side kick are much the same as they would be in karate. As I haven't trained karate for a long period of time I am struggling to compare, all I can do is explain the Muay Thai side of things.  

In regards to which combos are good, that is of personal preference. However, when I fight I do tend to use the popular Jab, Cross, Right leg kick. I also tend to do a lot of damage with a dummy right rib kick, landing with front foot forward and flurry with cross's, jabs, hooks, uppercuts... whatever comes to mind quickest.

Hope some of this helps you, g


----------



## Kunthuk (Nov 1, 2014)

:asian:A couple:

 - left middle section thai kick, cross, left elbow to the head, push opponent - end with right head kick.

 - jab, inner leg (knee) low kick, right low kick, left hook, cross, left uppercut, right low kick.

 - jab, cross to solar plexus, left hook to face, right low kick, right middle section thai kick.

 - left leg teep kick, left middle section thai kick, cross, left uppercut, right knee to solar plexus, clinch and right elbow to head.

 - jab, cross, right head kick, left middle section thai kick.

 - right low kick, right low kick, right low kick, look still down and suddenly throw a right head kick instead - opponent may buy this one (classical!)

Hope this was of help. Find what suits you, train different combos, until body reacts without thinking, rather judging the right distances and angles.

Good training 

 -


----------

